# Don't forget to v-o-t-e



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tomorrow is the day to exercise your right to complain. Vote this way or that I don't care. I'm Not talking politics just civic duty!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Today is the day !!

pull those levers, punch those cards and get those bums out of office.

Our forefathers set this up for us...lets use it wisely !


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

yups... get out there and get that civic duty done!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1+1+1+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














:usflag:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How come you got to vote 4 times ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got back. Here's my proof!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I Voted--First thing this morning:usflag:






*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I voted two weeks ago HA HA. I signed up for early voting last year. No matter what they send me a ballot with all the issues that I can vote on, I sit at my table and read any literature that I need to to understand the issues and then mark it. then I don't have to remember anything, stand in line, fight crowds, I just try to keep the coffee stains to a minimum.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS FOR VOTING EVERYONE*--Many Great Men and Women Died so we would have this right to do so---------*SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

x2 on that Skip.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife and I helped them Open the precinct!! Yeah we voted while we were there!!!


----------

